# Lenovo W530 crashes on undock



## jordanblair (Jun 25, 2013)

I am an IT professional and I have a user who has a ThinkPad W530 w/ Windows 7 x64 and 8 GB RAM. Everytime the users attempts to undock the laptop, the machine BSOD's. I have attempted to analyze the DMP file, I just don't have enough experience with DMP files to come up with a lot. I tried updating the BIOS but it did not work. I have attached the DMP file for the most recent crash.Could someone please help me out with crash dump? I am so used to providing help that it would be a real treat to have someone assist me for a change. Thanks a lot everyone, I really do appreciate any help you can provide. 

Thanks,
Jordan


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

The attached dump is of the SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e) bugcheck. Essentially it indicates that a system thread generated an exception which the error handler did not catch. It's most commonly caused by a device driver bug, and in this case, your dump provided us with a driver! Not likely the one that caused it, but it's a clue and a start!



> STACK_TEXT:
> *fffff880`03793e28 fffff880`00f04028 : fffff880`00eebb70 fffffa80`06cec040 fffff880`00eebe50 0000057f`edcb1e78 : nt!DbgBreakPoint
> fffff880`03793e30 fffff880`00efe62d : ffffffff`dc3cba00 0000057f`edcb1e78 fffff880`03793ea0 fffffa80`1234e190 : Wdf01000!_FX_DRIVER_GLOBALS::WaitForSignal+0x70
> fffff880`03793e70 fffff880`00efe3f0 : fffffa80`1234e180 0000057f`edcb1e00 fffffa80`1234e4f0 fffffa80`1234e190 : Wdf01000!FxIoQueue::StopProcessingForPower+0x1ed
> ...


Wdf01000 = Wdf01000.sys which is the WDF Dynamic - Kernel Mode Driver Framework Runtime driver. This is a Windows driver and there is more than likely something else faulting this specific driver. 

To see if we can catch whatever is causing this, please go ahead and enable Driver Verifier:

Driver Verifier:


> *What is Driver Verifier?*
> Driver Verifier is included in Windows 7, Windows Server 2008 R2, Windows Vista, Windows Server 2008, Windows 2000, Windows XP, and Windows Server 2003 to promote stability and reliability; you can use this tool to troubleshoot driver issues. Windows kernel-mode components can cause system corruption or system failures as a result of an improperly written driver, such as an earlier version of a Windows Driver Model (WDM) driver.
> Essentially, if there's a 3rd party driver believed to be at issue, enabling Driver Verifier will help flush out the rogue driver by flagging it and causing your system to BSOD.
> *Before enabling Driver Verifier, it is recommended to create a System Restore Point:*
> ...


 Regards,

Patrick


----------



## jordanblair (Jun 25, 2013)

Patrick,

Thanks a lot for your quick response. I have successfully enabled Driver Verifier on the system and rebooted without incident. I will leave this enabled as advised for the next 48 hours and report back my findings. Again, your assistance is greatly appreciated.

Regards,
Jordan


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

My pleasure, please keep me updated : )

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## jordanblair (Jun 25, 2013)

Patrick,

Here is more output produced after enabling Driver Verifier. The machine crashed once while undocking normally, and once while docking in sleep mode. Take a look. Thanks a lot!

Regards,
Jordan


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

Two dumps attached that are both verifier enabled however they're still flagging Wdf01000.sys . I am going to recommend running SFC to be sure we have no corrupt system files or anything:

start > search > cmd (right click run as admin to run Elevated CMD)

once launched, type sfc /scannow

After the scan is done, copy the following into CMD to generate a log on the Desktop. If you could attach that here afterwards, that would be great : )



> findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt"


Regards,

Patrick


----------



## zigzag3143 (Apr 18, 2009)

Just a note in passing

I would take a look at McAfee (I would remove and replace with MSE at least to test), and the Lenovo utilities.

Good Luck


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Good eyes, zigzag!! Thanks : )

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## jordanblair (Jun 25, 2013)

Patrick,

Here are the results of sfc /scannow.
-I haven't checked on McAfee or the Lenovo system utilities yet. I will try and do this today. Thanks guys.

Thanks,
Jordan


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,



> 2013-06-27 10:17:18, Info CSI 00000311 [SR] Repairing 0 components


SFC looks great. McAfee's removal and the Lenovo system utilities should be next : )

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## jordanblair (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry it's been awhile guys....

I was able to remove the Lenovo utilities, but the machine is still blue screening. I haven't had the chance to remove McAfee Endpoint Encryption from the machine, that will be next. I was able to recover some more crash dumps, and these appear to be pointing at the Intel Wireless card. Please take a look at these dumps for me. 

Thanks,
Jordan


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

Nothing changing really that we haven't already see, still the same SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e) bugcheck faulting Wdf01000.sys (even when it's verifier enabled).

If you have seen Intel Wireless card culprits, it may be McAfee blocking / conflicting with the NETBIOS ports and causing issues. That's usually the fault of many 3rd party pay-for anti virus software.

Remove McAfee when you can with the removal tool ASAP and report back with system behavior: How to uninstall or reinstall supported McAfee products using the Consumer Products Removal tool (MCPR)

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## jordanblair (Jun 25, 2013)

Since removing the McAfee Endpoint Encryption from this machine, we have had no further blue-screens. Thanks for your help with this matter.
Regards,
Jordan


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

Wonderful to hear, thank you for the update!

If you feel or are confident enough that your problem is solved, please navigate to *'Thread Tools'* at the top of the thread and select '*Mark this thread as solved'.*

Regards,

Patrick


----------

